# Spitfire - Samuel Sim CHRYSALIS & Sacconi String Quartet Vol1 Come Off Promo TODAY!!!



## Spitfire Team (Dec 18, 2015)

SPITFIRE'S LAST TWO RELEASES OF 2015...







An award winning composer takes us on a unique and inspiring sonic journey...

http://spitfireaudio.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd&id=fce903a66c&e=872287f2d1 (AVAILABLE ON LAUNCH PROMO UNTIL THE 4th OF JANUARY 2016)







Four years in the making, a new gold standard in string sampling; Vol 1. out now...



http://spitfireaudio.us2.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd&id=7709f834bd&e=872287f2d1 (ALSO AVAILABLE ON LAUNCH PROMO UNTIL THE 4th OF JANUARY 2016)


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 18, 2015)

Question - is the Sacconi String Quartet replacing Solo Strings? That is, is the long-awaited update to Solo Strings now scrapped, or is there still hope?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Zhao,

No this isn't a replacement for the Solo Strings library, they are two totally different libraries with different players, and different purposes/end uses.

From the other thread -- 

"Hi there, Quartet is not a replacement for Solo strings, it's designed to aid composers write for quartets. 

Wigmore hall, arguably best chamber music venue there is, so why not... It did take us four years though... But it's a rare op for people to actually write in this acoustic."



All the best!

ST


----------



## 667 (Dec 18, 2015)

Both sound very good.

ETA on finishing these new strings? Are they all recorded or need to get back into that hall for the rest..?


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 18, 2015)

Beautiful stuff, no doubt. You're on expansion fire or is it just that a lot of parallel projects started a while ago are culminating now? Here's still hoping for updates on a bunch of older libraries!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Mickey, I think we're doing pretty good on updates, I know we broke a record for ourselves and I think any company in 2014. We've done three on the latest Albion ONE already. We'd love to know what ones people are really looking forward to though, however could I recommend that this gets put into another thread as it breaks my heart that after four years of work we're not focussing on the amazing sound of Sacconi, Wigmore, and Samuel Sim's mad take on the harp... Much love as always.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 18, 2015)

Sacconi Strings is going to be one of the most beautiful string libraries ever done.
I feel I'm gonna write few pieces with these and inspire my directors to write a movie based on it.

Can't wait for the Cello (Vol. 4?), any idea on how much I'll have to wait?


----------



## kunst91 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes! I have been waiting for something like this! And Wigmore was a brilliant choice. Any projection on when the subsequent volumes will be available?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 18, 2015)

Don't hold us to this but cello will be next with vol. 3 having both 2nd violin and viola. We're working hard, but wait 'til you see what we're working on come NAMM 2016...


----------



## tav.one (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome, I feel like the only reason I earn money now is to buy another Spitfire library & you come with more beautiful libraries, giving me more reasons to work harder for them.

Keep it up, all the best.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 18, 2015)

and BOOM!...solo strings from Spitfire. 

(mic drop)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 18, 2015)

After getting the Olafur Arnalds library I've really been missing more "normal" solo strings and looking for a library for that. I think we've found a winner...


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 18, 2015)

This was my personal christmas BOMB. I personally waited for exactly THAT for years: sound, expression, control and FINALLY stage mics with a superb present and "real" sound: immediate purchase before even the walkthrough was over .-)

Thanks, Paul and Christian.

P.S:I own and use the Spitfire solo strings a lot but there was not a single thought of "Early buyers remorse". They were good when they were new and they are still good in certain scenarios but THESE strings will be good in a LOT of scenarios .-) Will buy all other volumes as they appear.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 18, 2015)

This might be interesting to someone. Here is the "Real" Sacconi Quartet playing live in the same Wigmore Hall.


----------



## mmendez (Dec 18, 2015)

That violin sounds amazing, can't wait to hear the rest of the quartet!


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 18, 2015)

Ohhh just now realizing this is just the violin. Wish we could buy the whole quartet now!


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2015)

Two questions:

1. What will be the price for all 4 volumes, will it be cheaper to buy each on intro or all 3 in a bundle?

2. Whats the difference between these and the Artisan Series, other than venue and players. Whats the thinking behind this. Seems a more classical vibe but not sure how much difference there is?


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 18, 2015)

Gorgeous strings. Should I find pennies down the back of the sofa this Christmas, I know what I shall be buying! Cheers to Spitfire for producing such a glorious, classic chamber sound with these new-era playable patches. I can only begin to imagine how much fun it will be with all four players loaded up in Kontakt, once they're all released.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 18, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Mickey, I think we're doing pretty good on updates, I know we broke a record for ourselves and I think any company in 2014. We've done three on the latest Albion ONE already. We'd love to know what ones people are really looking forward to though, however could I recommend that this gets put into another thread as it breaks my heart that after four years of work we're not focussing on the amazing sound of Sacconi, Wigmore, and Samuel Sim's mad take on the harp... Much love as always.


agreed.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 18, 2015)

This is indeed a promising violin library.
The sound of the individual patches seems very good. The hall mikes are terrific options.
The "playable" patch misses some realism ( for me) by the attack of each note in listening to the walkthrough. A bit too repetitive.
If Spitfire would add portamento and glissando to the articulation list, or include it in velocity switching then this would be a very complete and close to the real thing library.


----------



## eric aron (Dec 19, 2015)

tokatila said:


> This might be interesting to someone. Here is the "Real" Sacconi Quartet playing live in the same Wigmore Hall.




waiting now for this music played with the library.. the real value test


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

Would it be possible to 'build' and write for sextet with this library or Solo Strings? Like 2 vln, 2 vle and 2 vc?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't see why not. 

Try using the transposition trick and pan the instruments differently.


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> Try using the transposition trick and pan the instruments differently.



I would be afraid of breaking the mic perspective and the beauty of the hall. The ambient stereo mic would contradict my panning, no?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 19, 2015)

well you can reduce the stereo width of each mic signal so you can make one violin a little more mono and a put it where you want. Or try experimenting with just using close mics on one instrument. It would require a little experimentation if but it's surely doable.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonderful sound and vibe... a real shame portamentos were not included. With only 4 recording days allowed - over 4 YEARS! - Spitfire probably did not have time. 

Are they - the Wigmore gatekeepers - recording there 24-hours/day, or maybe just elitists? I'm calling BS on not allowing SF to squeeze more hours in.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 19, 2015)

Kindly received a quick message after putting a request via sf support from Paul that in a soon to be released update they will add the already recorded portamento.

Good stuff!
And so I just ordered this fine vi


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 19, 2015)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Kindly received a quick message after putting a request via sf support from Paul that in a soon to be released update they will add the already recorded portamento.
> 
> Good stuff!
> And so I just ordered this fine vi


For real? OK yeah I found that astonishing that they didn't record portamentos and script it in similar to the BML range.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonderful news! Don´t need it too often but for one or the other effect: nice.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 20, 2015)

Just to confirm - the first update will come in Q1 2016.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Furio (Dec 20, 2015)

My index finger is now on the "confirm purchase" button.
I love what the spitfire guys are doing. The Virharmonic bohemian violin is an incredibile product too (but a different one, more soloistic). But I think that my index finger will confirm soon the "sacconi" purchase.


----------



## asksol (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey Spitfire! I love your libraries, and the Sacconi library sounds incredible.

There seems to be an issue with the Main Mics -> Playable instrument Close microphone,
as the attacks are super loud in volume while the sustain notes are super low.

With Kontakt gain set to max and high velocity, the attack is usually at around -12db peak, and
the sustain is at -24db, but on some round robin notes the attack go all the way up to +5 db

So far the only way I have been able to use it is to put a brickwall limiter after and limiting the living hell out of it,
which probably is not, eh.. a good solution.

The other mics does not behave this way at all.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 21, 2015)

Another great product by Spitfire, but I've found a bug. In the longs marcato patch, change the vibrato also changes the volume of the instrument. It may be that the marcato patch doesn't have non-vib samples, but I still don't think this is how it should behave.


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey ZeeCount - maybe send them a support ticket on their website - its a much better way for them to communicate about bugs / issues. And they're quite responsive - even this time of year.

I grabbed this library, but sadly won't get to play with it until early jan - so can't test to confirm.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all, just a polite reminder that there are hours left on these promos... Thanks for all your feedback, we agree, two great new additions to our sonic arsenals!


----------

